# UK Citizen working for Overseas Company in UK



## vickik (Jun 19, 2009)

I am a UK citizen moving back to the UK but I will continue working for my company in Hong Kong remotely. 
Can anyone tell me what is the best way, regarding tax etc, for my company to pay my salary? Should I just regsiter as self-employed?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on the company. If your employer has a UK presence of any sort, they may wind up having to pay you on the payroll of that branch/affiliate, etc. Otherwise, registering as self-employed may be the way to go.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

vickik said:


> I am a UK citizen moving back to the UK but I will continue working for my company in Hong Kong remotely.
> Can anyone tell me what is the best way, regarding tax etc, for my company to pay my salary? Should I just regsiter as self-employed?
> 
> Thanks


If your company has no presence in the UK there is no other way I can think of.


----------



## Yaz (Jun 25, 2009)

*UK Citizen working for Overseas Based Company*

assuming you'll be in the UK for over 183 days in the year you'll be a UK tax resident so you will be liable for income tax in the UK. How you structure this though it entirely up to you. They could payroll you, you could invoice them from your own Limited Company, there are heaps of structures available to you.


----------

